# Infos zu Beinhart-Sommer-Biketreffs



## Werner (8. April 2008)

*Beinhart-Feierabend- und Samstags-Biketreffs Sommerhalbjahr 2008 *

Am Dienstag, dem 15.04.2008 geht es wieder mit den regelmÃ¤Ãig stattfindenden Feierabend-Bike-Treffs des MTB-Clubs Beinhart wÃ¤hrend des Sommerhalbjahres los. 
GegenÃ¼ber den Vorjahren gibt es wichtige Ãnderungen:
Zu den Dienstags- und Donnerstagstreffs am Parkplatz Schloss Waldthausen (GoWa) gesellt sich der Donnerstagstreff im Binger Wald, der nun regelmÃ¤Ãig angeboten wird. Die Treffs in SchloÃ Waldthausen werden Dienstags durch eine separat gefÃ¼hrte Langsam-Fahr-Runde ergÃ¤nzt, die sich ideal fÃ¼r (Wieder)-Einsteiger und weniger GeÃ¼bte anbietet.  

*Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
Treff Schloss Waldthausen: Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schloss Waldthausen (Mz.) mit JÃ¼rgen, Clemens und Werner. Nach einer Wartezeit von 5 Minuten geht es los.

Treff Binger Wald: Donnerstags um 18.10 Uhr ab Schule MÃ¼nster-Sarmsheim (1 Km von Bingen) mit Thomas K. und Daniel.

Treff Wiesbaden: Samstags (nur nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum) um 14.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz KleinaustraÃe, Wiesbaden-Schierstein mit Achim und Werner. 

Gefahren wird in den Konditions- und Technik-Levels 1 und 2. GrundsÃ¤tzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen der TeilnehmerInnen.

Genaue Anfahrt-Beschreibungen und die Telefonnummern der Ansprechpartner bei 
RÃ¼ckfragen findet ihr auf der Beinhart-Homepage unter 

www.mtb-club-beinhart.de.

*Wie lange wird wo gefahren?*
Treff Schloss Waldthausen: Max. 2 Stunden (20 - 30km,  - 400 Hm) im Bereich der Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und den Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim / Ingelheim / Uhlerborn.

Treff Binger Wald: ca. 2 Stunden (- 30km, - 700 Hm) im Bereich des Binger Waldes

Treff Wiesbaden: Ca. 3 â 4 Stunden (- 40Km, - 1000Hm) in Richtung Taunus

*Anmeldung erforderlich?*
FÃ¼r den Treff Schloss Waldthausen keine Anmeldung unter der Woche erforderlich. Wer da ist, fÃ¤hrt mit.

Die wÃ¶chentlichen AktivitÃ¤ten des Treffs Binger Wald werden IBC-Forum unter dem Dauer-Beitrag 
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278246 
angekÃ¼ndigt.

FÃ¼r die Samstags-Treffs ist eine verbindliche Anmeldung im IBC-Forum 
http://mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2 
unter der entsprechenden Samstags-Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung erforderlich!  


*Regeln?*
Beinhart-Biketreffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Wer an Wettrennen interessiert ist, findet an anderer Stelle bessere Angebote.
Damit wir mit anderen Waldbesuchern gut auskommen ist RÃ¼cksichtnahme angebracht und erwÃ¼nscht. Ein freundlicher Begegnungs-GruÃ verbessert das VerhÃ¤ltnis und fÃ¶rdert die Akzeptanz.
WÃ¤hrend der Treffs fÃ¤hrt der Guide normalerweise vor der Gruppe um das Tempo anzupassen, wÃ¤hrend sich der Co-Guide, wenn vorhanden, am Ende der Gruppe aufhÃ¤lt und damit sicherstellt, dass niemand verloren wird. Den Guides Vorausfahrende, die an Abzweigen nicht auf die gesamte Gruppe warten, werden im Falle von RichtungsÃ¤nderungen nicht gesucht und mÃ¼ssen davon ausgehen, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu fÃ¼hren!
Wer sich beim Fahren Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlt, darf getrost ein StÃ¼ck schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-VermÃ¶gen realistisch einzuschÃ¤tzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn lÃ¤ngerfristig absehbar ist, dass Bike-Treffs ausfallen,  erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind Ã¼ber das Forum oft nicht mÃ¶glich. Deshalb werden alle TeilnehmerInnen gebeten kurz vor dem Termin selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
NatÃ¼rlich alle Clubmitglieder. AuÃerdem alle, die das Alleinfahren satt haben oder einfach einmal bei den Beinharten dabei sein mÃ¶chten. 
GÃ¤ste sind immer willkommen und erwÃ¼nscht. Wer regelmÃ¤Ãig an unseren Treffs teilnimmt muss sich irgendwann Ã¼berlegen, ob nicht eine Club-Mitgliedschaft angebracht ist, die auch eine Reihe weiterer Vorteile (s. HP des Clubs) bringt.

Die Teilnahme von Nicht-Mitgliedern erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr!

*Was benÃ¶tige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: 
Einen Helm! Ohne ihn ist eine Teilnahme nicht mÃ¶glich! Es besteht fÃ¼r alle TeilnehmerInnen strikte Helmpflicht! Auch das Tragen von Handschuhen wird empfohlen um das Verletzungsrisiko bei etwaigen StÃ¼rzen zu reduzieren.
Prinzipiell solltet ihr auÃerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Akkulampen fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg nach Hause dabei haben. Nach dem Biken geht es i.d.R. noch in einen Ã¶rtlichen Biergarten oder Samstags auf ein Eis an den Hafen.

So, Winterschlaf beenden, runter von der Couch und rein inÂ´s VergnÃ¼gen.

Wir sehen uns...Dienstags....Donnerstags....Samstags oder wann auch immer...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (11. April 2008)

NUR NOCH 4-MAL SCHLAFEN.... ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (12. April 2008)

NUR NOCH 3-MAL SCHLAFEN....  ....


----------



## Werner (13. April 2008)

NUR NOCH 2-MAL SCHLAFEN....  ....


----------



## Werner (14. April 2008)

NUR NOCH 1-MAL SCHLAFEN....  ....


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2008)

Oh, wenn es Geschenke gibt, komme ich auch ...


----------



## happygegoogelt (15. April 2008)

.... und jetzt schlafe ich gut.....  

Hat richtig viel Laune gemacht! Vielen Dank! 

Bis Donnerstag..... schlaft gut.....


----------



## Raschauer (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo an Alle für die Anfängerrunde.

Am Dienstag den 10.06.2008 findet leider keine Anfängerrunde statt 

Leider hab ich morgen einen wichtigen Termin.


Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (17. Juni 2008)

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn längerfristig absehbar ist, dass Bike-Treffs ausfallen,  erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind über das Forum oft nicht möglich. Deshalb werden alle TeilnehmerInnen gebeten kurz vor dem Termin selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

Hier ist leider auch für heute ne Absage  Hab mir leider beim Marathon mein Knie etwas lediert und stehe deshalb heute als Guide für die Anfänger nicht zur Verfügung.
Ich hoffe nächste Woche klappt es wieder.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Birlue (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Werner,
habe mich gerade neu angemeldet, da ich eine Gruppe von Mountainbike begeisterte suche, die ab und an Touren machen und sich hier in der Gegend etwas besser auskennen. 
Kann man einfach so zum Treffpunkt kommen und sich einklinken?
Wie stark sind die Gruppen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her? Ich bin kein Wettkampffahrer.

Gruß Birgit


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2008)

sollte kein problem sein.
DI sind wohl mehrere gruppen am start,
das amcht's etwas einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (1. Juli 2008)

ist am donnerstag ne Runde am Schloss Waldthausen ?

btw: wo ist denn dieses Schloß ? kenne nur die Nothelferkapelle und den Lennebergturm... evtl koordinaten (für google earth) oder ne bushaltestelle in der nähe ?

merci.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2008)

der treffpunkt ist der parkplatz vorm "schloss"
gegenüber (andere straßenseite/kreuzung) vom lennebergturm.


----------



## Romarius (1. Juli 2008)

danke. (wobei ich eh erst ab nächster woche kann. werd den trefpunkt aber in der zeit schonmal suchen.)


----------



## Raschauer (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
die Anfängerrunde fällt jetzt 3 Wochen aus da ich im Urlaub bin

Am 29.07.2008 geht es dann wieder los.

Bis dann 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo findet die Anfängergruppe am Dienstag statt? Ich würde gerne mitfahren.

Lg Ivonne


----------



## Raschauer (28. Juli 2008)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Hallo findet die Anfängergruppe am Dienstag statt? Ich würde gerne mitfahren.
> 
> Lg Ivonne



Hallo Ivonne,
am Dienstag gibt es wieder eine Anfängergruppe aber wir fahren genrell so das der langsamste das Tempo bestimmt. Also bis morgen

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (19. August 2008)

Hallo,
leider kann ich aus zeitlichen Gründen heute nicht kommen. Ich versuche nächste Woche wieder da zu sein.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
hier kommt nun die endgültige Absage der Anfängerrunde für dieses Jahr.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## maifelder (26. August 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier kommt nun die endgültige Absage der Anfängerrunde für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens





bedeutet das, dass heute gar keine Ausfahrt ist, oder dass die Anfänger bei den anderen mitfahren?


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2008)

Hallo Maifelder,
das bedeutet, dass es in diesem Jahr keine explizite Anfängergruppe im Gonsenheimer Wald gibt, da der Guide keine Zeit hat.
Und wenn sich ein Anfänger zu uns in den Gonsenheimer Wald verirrt, wird der anwesende Guide sein Tempo und die Streckenwahl auf alle Teilnehmer anpassen. 
Aber mal zur Sache, du wolltest doch mit deinen Waden nicht die Anfänbgergruppe sprengen, oder? 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## maifelder (27. August 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo Maifelder,
> das bedeutet, dass es in diesem Jahr keine explizite Anfängergruppe im Gonsenheimer Wald gibt, da der Guide keine Zeit hat.
> Und wenn sich ein Anfänger zu uns in den Gonsenheimer Wald verirrt, wird der anwesende Guide sein Tempo und die Streckenwahl auf alle Teilnehmer anpassen.
> Aber mal zur Sache, du wolltest doch mit deinen Waden nicht die Anfänbgergruppe sprengen, oder?
> Gruß Bettina





Nein, wollte ich nicht. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob überhaupt gefahren wird. 
Wegen dieser Unsicherheit habe ich dann lieber nix gemacht.


----------



## Bettina (6. September 2008)

So langsam wird es Herbst...
Vielen Dank nochmal für die superschöne Tour am Donnerstag. Für mich wird es die letzte Gowa-Runde in diesem Jahr gewesen sein  und dafür hatte sie alles dabei: Trails  , Northshore, Feldwege, Obstbaume (die nach Herbst duften) und ein Abschiedsbesuch in einer Brombeerhecke 
Wieder eine Gowa-Saison (für mich) vorbei und ich was viel zu selten dabei, also auf ein neues im kommenden Jahr.
Dank an die Guides ,
Bettina


----------



## Werner (14. September 2008)

Gerne doch, Bettina. Ja, du hast recht, so langsam wird es Herbst.

Wir werden daher am 16.09. und am 18.09. die letzten beiden Touren im GoWa veranstalten und dann die Feierabendrunden für dieses Jahr einstellen.

Damit dies nicht so sang- und klanglos geschieht, wird es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einen gemütlichen Abschluss-Kneipentreff geben, auf welchen separat hingewiesen wird.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## EureZukunft (24. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
gibt's denn noch ne zünftige Herbsttour (am Wochenende) oder war's das für dieses Jahr ?


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2008)

jeden samstag ab schiersteiner hafen.
wird eigentlich immer rechtzeitig angekündigt.


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2008)

Die Beinharten verbringen grundsätzlich den Winter ausschließlich vor dem Fernseher ...

Spaß beiseite: Touren am Wochenende finden auch in den nächsten Monaten regelmäßig statt. Nicht nur ab Schiersteiner Hafen. Einfach auf das Forum achten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

